# [Hard] Prism GT/Prism Duette] - NOT READY

## 2uncas

Hola,

Estoy intentando de configurar una tarjeta wifi, el modelo es Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01), pero me indica que está NOT READY.

He estado mirando y no se si tarjetas con este chip funcionan bien en linux o tengo que usar ndiswrapper y los drivers de Windows para su configuración, aunque esto último no se si es buena opción.

Estos son los datos:

lspci -v

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 10:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Accton Technology Corporation SMC2802W V2 Wireless PCI Adapter [ISL3886]
> ...

 

iwconfig

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth4    NOT READY!  ESSID:off/any  
> 
>           Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   
> ...

 

Muchas gracias

----------

## gringo

no será que simplemente te falta instalar el firmware o algo así ?

saluetes

----------

## 2uncas

El firmaware  que tengo instalado es net-wireless/prism54-firmware

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  net-wireless/prism54-firmware
> 
>       Latest version available: 1.0.4.3
> ...

 

Esta es la información del modulo:

modinfo p54pci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/p54/p54pci.ko
> 
> firmware:       isl3886pci
> ...

 

Lo que no tengo muy claro es si necesito net-wireless/prism54 , esta enmascarado y aun no he podido instalarlo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *  net-wireless/prism54 [ Masked ]
> 
>       Latest version available: 20050125
> ...

 

Gracias.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que no tengo muy claro es si necesito net-wireless/prism54

 

imagino que estás usando ya el driver que viene con el kernel con lo cuál ese no te hace falta, no ?

leyendo un poco en google parece que hay algunos chips que no están soportado por este driver y que la única solución al parecer es usar ndiswrapper.

saluetes

----------

## 2uncas

Gracias Gringo por tu dedicación,

Eso parece, que es la única solución voy a mirar un poco más y lo intentaré con ndiswrapper.

Saludos y muchas gracias.

----------

